# Our 3 New Babies! :)



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to share a couple pictures of our new babies we brought home yesterday! If anyone is keeping count, we now have 6 little wheel-poopers plus Oliver, a rehome who is heading out in a week or two. 

If they look familiar... they are the same pictures and captions I just posted on FB as well. 









"I (ehn) pledge to dutifully (egh) run on my wheel (ummph) and not eat too much. Can I put my paw down now?"

Poor Liberty has never seen a wheel in her life and her little belly shows it! We'll be getting her back to a healthy weight the best we can.









Fee, fie, fo, fum, mealie worms, here I come! Sorry Libby! No mealies for you! Here, have some veggies instead. 









I just saw you offer Josten a mealie RIGHT THERE! I want one TOO!









I'm not so sure about you guys... I think I'm gonna keep my quills up while exploring just in case the camera tries to eat me.









Josten took quite a while to calm down, he seems pretty quilling-uncomfortable and nervous. Once he cheered up a bit though he was great at showing off his adorable ears. 









Runnin, run-nin and runnin, run-nin and runnin, run-nin... Zero has places to go and things to see!









Why yes darling, I am indeed tall dark and handsome. Care to join me in my snuggle sack?

They are all quite entertaining characters. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You are soooo lucky I'm not breeding anymore...or I'd be sneaking into your place and stealing that second girl...she is gorgeous!!! Well they all are actually...LOL


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd be right behind you Nikki helping you steal them all. 

They are all gorgeous.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, I won't let you steal them, but you are welcome to ATTEMPT that way I can hold you hostage and talk hedgies with you two for hours! Then I can send you home with your hedgie fix fulfilled.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Good looking bunch you have there, love the dark mask!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I love Josten's color such a cool contrast between the mask and the quills. Zero is a quit a looker too...love his dark mask and quills.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweetness overload!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're all so gorgeous! I absolutely love Josten's colors, but they all have such pretty dark masks! <3


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

They are all absolutely precious! What a wonderful group you have, they are lovely indeed!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

all so cute! and great photos! just curious.. how do you pronounce jostens name? is the j like an h in spanish or no? kinda like how you pronounce jose.. ?  anyway! adorable babies!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Josten is pronounced exactly how it looks, Jos-ten.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute! I love the captions under the photos!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Zero is so dark (s?)he's so cute.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, Zero is a he.  I am in love with his personality, he literally never puts his quills up once you're holding him, and he's this teeny little speedy guy. I'm curious to see how big he ends up getting and whether he keeps his dark mask or if it'll fade much. (hoping not!)


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahh! Absolutely love Josten!!  love his little ears Baha.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Figured I would share a couple recent pictures of our little dumplings!

Alias hanging out in my lap a few days ago:









Zero asplorin' outside:


















And a blurry but still really cute one of Zero.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

They are all so darling and beautiful coloring on all!!! and great pictures too!


----------



## harleylove (Sep 1, 2013)

Adorable!!!! They are all precious!! So happy for you!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Move aside Nancy and Nikki! I am hedgienapping every one of these precious little babies!!! Mine-Mine-Mine!!!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

So so so pretty!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

In case nobody has noticed. This thread has been resurrected from a year ago. Those babies are now adults and could have grandchildren by now. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nancy said:


> In case nobody has noticed. This thread has been resurrected from a year ago. Those babies are now adults and could have grandchildren by now. :lol:


BUT they're so cute! I stand by my post! &#128513;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Purplesheep (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful hedgies!!! Every single one of them!!


----------

